# Tele of two cities ?



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice CS Tele listed Richmond hill and Calgary?? Same guitar I think.
It’s cheaper in Calgary ? Lol.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca













Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nominated for "Most Creative Thread Title 2020"


----------



## trace (Aug 21, 2020)

Talked to the owner. Pretty sus.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Both ads gone now.


----------



## trace (Aug 21, 2020)

He posts those ads in a different city every couple weeks. His listings are in Laval now.
He caught my attention because one of his locations was close to me so I inquired about his guitar building services. Too many red flags during my conversation with him.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, there is a part of Calgary called Richmond Hill, I thought that at first--but I see he meant a different Richmond Hill


----------

